# Look what came to visit



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I had the front door open today (with a screen door). I heard the distinct "whistling" sound of doves flying. I'm not sure what kind they are, but this is the species we see here.

One kept flying very close to my front door! If the screen hadn't been there, I'm sure it would have flown inside the house . I soon saw that she (? whatever sex seeks out potential nesting sites) was looking for a good spot on the front of the house.



Then it flew back to it's mate sitting on the power line.



They were apparently having a discussion. The one who came to visit (sitting on the right) must have told the other one that this is the right spot to nest. Wrong! . Then they both came over to get the mate's approval 



My problem is, although I love birds, I do NOT want wild bird droppings and various nesting debris all over the doorstep and front of the house for reasons of potential disease, not to mention mess.

I guess if I see them start building a nest, I should knock it down immediately as to discourage them from this area. They're so cute, and I'd love to see them raise a family, but not this close to my front door unfortunately .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a sweetheart!  

She looks like a Mourning dove. We have those over here, too! 

Pidge (my nickname for Tilda, short for pigeon ) loves to coo at them when they come by the backyard and coo loudly!

Doves are pretty messy, so that's definitely a concern. We've got some "front door birds" nesting over the light on our porch, too, but they're a sweet family of finches so there is hardly any mess. Mallorn even offered to put a dish of her seed out and they love it there 

Thanks for sharing, what a cute little dove!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you for the species ID Star  they're really adorable. My mom years ago, had a house where she let doves nest over her patio in her backyard. It was such a mess she said never again. 

I really hate to shoo these precious little cuties away, but the way our door and planter is, it's just not the right spot for this .

I laugh that you call Tilda "Pidge" 

Edit: Aw she's sitting up there again. I don't have the heart to chase her away. So adorable lol. I guess if they put nesting material up I'll take it down when I see it, and hopefully they'll get the hint . Interesting, I just looked it up.. Mourning Doves are the only wild dove species in my area.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Look*

Do you have something that makes noise that you can put up there also some thing with lots of metal points that you can stuff in the corner, A radio that makes a lot of noise. Something like a clock that makes repeated noise or one of the silver bird scare things that blow in the wind? I cannot think of any thing else. is there a place near by that is near your house like an out building that would provide similar protection? I hope they find a good place. We call this type of dove a mourning Dove If you find one with a black ring on the back of the neck , We call it a ring neck turtle dove and it will mate with the common white dove. I believe the ring neck dove comes from Africa or the Middle east but has escaped here in the US and has established several colonies in the Southern US from coast to coast and along the Gulf. You can purchase tame ringnecks in pet stores or from pigeon Breeders. They are very gentle like Bourkes parakeets. The mourning dove is as well, but the wild birds may carry diseases that would harm your Budgies. The are wonderful parents And sweet birds. I love the wake up calls in the mourning. We have had several in years past that were rescues from a bird sanctuary where I volunteered in Florida. They were permanent 
amputees. I hope you find a safe alternative. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Julie,

Jo Ann's suggestions were very good. You can also get a plastic owl or hawk statue and hang it up in the eves in the area the doves are interested in. People in the townhouse cluster where I live often to that in the carports to discourage birds from nesting in them.*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*"Your" doves are very pretty. But I also understand your concern regarding disease and mess! I found this online, and they may have it in store if you have a Home Depot around you.

Bird-X Balcony Gard Ultrasonic Bird Repeller-BG - The Home Depot

Good luck!

Edit: This may or may not work, considering you actually have a birdie, duh!

*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions here! Of those mentioned, I think the most feasible would be getting a fake predatory bird. People coming up to the house will think "hm, odd choice of decorations!" :laughing2:. I do wonder if they sell those at Home Depot? Or some kind of spike strips like JoAnn mentioned. I see those a lot on commercial buildings, but I wonder if they sell adhesive ones for your home too? I'll have to go and check it out... I need to go there and look for additional air purifiers for the house too.

Thanks Kristen for the ultrasonic suggestion too, but then I'd wonder if my birds would hear it too and be driven nuts  lol.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Home Depot does carry both owl and hawk statues to deter birds.

You can also find them through Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Bird-Gone-MMRTH1-Hawk-Decoy/dp/B002KSVXGU

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00002N8H..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=S24H7S6FMW2QJSWP3VK0

https://www.amazon.com/Esschert-Des..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=S24H7S6FMW2QJSWP3VK0

The "Reflective Scare Diverters" might be a good choice if you prefer something less obtrusive.

https://www.amazon.com/Repellent-At..._UL320_SR258,320_&refRID=S24H7S6FMW2QJSWP3VK0

https://www.amazon.com/Bird-Gone-Re..._86_img_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=S24H7S6FMW2QJSWP3VK0*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Home Depot does carry both owl and hawk statues to deter birds.

You can also find them through Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Bird-Gone-MMRTH1-Hawk-Decoy/dp/B002KSVXGU

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00002N8H..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=S24H7S6FMW2QJSWP3VK0

https://www.amazon.com/Esschert-Des..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=S24H7S6FMW2QJSWP3VK0

The "Bird Gone Reflective Scare Diverter" might be a good choice if you prefer something less obtrusive.

https://www.amazon.com/Repellent-At..._UL320_SR258,320_&refRID=S24H7S6FMW2QJSWP3VK0

https://www.amazon.com/Bird-Gone-Re..._86_img_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=S24H7S6FMW2QJSWP3VK0

I'd personally be concerned about using an ultrasonic device.
When we visited Ted's Dad, he had one for rodents which I immediately unplugged because I was afraid it would hurt the dogs' ears. *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Thank you Deborah. I like the Owl best . I hate buying things online if I don't absolutely have to. I'll go look at Home Depot first. I've never seen those reflective ones. I actually will be needing a bunch of those in the back yard this late summer and fall when we get a ton of finches eating the overripe persimmons on the gigantic persimmon tree. They make the biggest mess, and I'm not at all looking forward to it. If the reflectors really work, then I'd be happy. Don doesn't want to cut it down because it's a good shade tree .


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

starling hit it on the spot .sure enough looks like mourning doves.they used to come to my grandparents home every morning to sing.they are so beautiful.but they can leave a messy porch or swing etc.when they're around.those ideas about putting owl or hawk statues will help keep them away.
Blessings and thanks for the photos.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Well... the doves have not been back! I didn't chase them, so I'm surprised they never tried coming again. That's good. I hope they found a suitable safe place by now .

I'll close this thread now. 

I'll open it back up if they come back and make a nest though !


----------

